# Plant crypto id



## jorge bazan (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello friends: anyone knows the name of this crypto, going with a link, many thanks


__
https://flic.kr/p/8155824815


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Looks like immature C. wendtii 'Green Gecko' —that cultivar is known for its light green coloration with red-brown accents.


----------



## ferchu22 (Oct 27, 2007)

I have the same crypt but I don't know the name either. I suppose in gecko the red/brown coloration came from the middle of the leaf, but it could be, or maybe an hybrid.

Jorge, I've already seen your message in my blog.

Regards,


Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

A guess: Cryptocoryne affinis. I've seen similar coloration on that species.
Is it a recently buyed crypt or something that's cultivated for many years, e.g. from an older hobbyist? At least in Europe C. affinis is hardly available in the aquarium plant trade but decades ago it was a very common aquarium plant. Very variable species. Often the midrib and main nerves are lighter colored than the surrounding leaf area.


----------



## jorge bazan (Dec 7, 2007)

Ferchu: If you look at the brown color of this crypto comes from the base of the leaf, I have some completely painted leaves, but most have a painted side of the blade or two edges by pulling black, really me crazy, I think you should make an effort and see its inflorescence into a surfaced, I thank you for your help.


----------

